# Correct offset for A6



## JayBeeSki (Aug 2, 2001)

I just wanted to know, if 17" stock 5 spoke wheels off an 2003 B6 A4 with an ET of 45 will fit the A6?? I searched sorry but didnt find it.
Thx
JB


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Correct offset for A6 (JayBeeSki)*

2.8L? 2.7T? I've seen a few different offset specs and some suspension differences depending on model.
I think a stock 16" wine-glass wheel is ET46 (or 45?). So you're very close. But you have to remember that the wheel is 1/2" larger radius- which get's you closer to the spindle. 
I was able to run 17x7.5 A3 multispoke wheels on our 00' A6 avant- they have an ET54. BUT I had to go from 225/45/17 to 215/45 to avoid rubbing the spindle.
Anyway, you'll probably be fine with that wheel / offset.


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Correct offset for A6 (zeroboy)*

i have rx-8 wheels on my avant 18x8 et50 and they fit fine with 225/40r18 tires, but 45's rub and need spacers to fit.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

16v lover said:


> i have rx-8 wheels on my avant 18x8 et50 and they fit fine with 225/40r18 tires, but 45's rub and need spacers to fit.


 that doesn't make sense. amd et 50 will sit further in than an et45. spacers lower the offsets. for example an et 40 wheel with a 10mm spacer would be an offset of 30mm 

edit. 

i am running 18x9 et37 front and et 32 rear


----------



## A2Everyday (Jun 4, 2007)

has anyone been able to run et45 with out having to use spacers? thinking about getting some AMG monoblock II and their 18x8.5 et45.


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

my bad i ment a 45 tire not offset.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

A2Everyday said:


> has anyone been able to run et45 with out having to use spacers? thinking about getting some AMG monoblock II and their 18x8.5 et45.


I'd reckon that 25-25.5" OA diameter tires mounted on that size/offset will likely hit the steering uprights. There's really not all that much clearance available to play with when it comes to 8.5" wheels--a lower ET30-35 offset usually provides a better fit but tends to work best with a wide body (e.g. 4.2/S6/RS6) because they've got wider wheel arches to cover the rubber.


----------

